# Anyone nice enough to give me GPS numbers for three barges.



## ebbtide

I would like the numbers for the 3 barges off of Fort Pickens.

Thanks


----------



## whome

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=800 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD width=73></TD><TD width=73>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

30.17.434

87.12.833


----------

